# Photos that don't fit anywhere else



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Thought I'd start a thread for everyone to post photos of their kitties that they don't feel warrant their own threads. I often take pictures but feel like I'd be wasting a whole thread to post just those lol, especially as they generally have no theme nor special occasion.









Hot weather + hard play = a panting catdog?









After seeing how popular the flying frenzy is, I purchased one... He loved it!... Even if it doesn't look that way in this picture.









A little excursion - thought the outside breeze might cool him down a bit in the heatwave.









Look at them feetsies!

I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR RANDOM CAT PHOTOS


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Mum said I could play with her iPad no she said I could.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Lovely posts! Good idea to have a thread of random pics! :Joyful xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great photos


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Loving those feetsies @smoking guns  and a great thread :Cat
The argument over the ipad is so funny @vivien


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Loving those feetsies @smoking guns  and a great thread :Cat
> The argument over the ipad is so funny @vivien


They argue over everything Lynn they were arguing over one cube this morning and I put 2 out and a tunnel lol

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@smoking guns Love the first and last one of Gunter :Smuggrin :Smuggrin

@vivien Now now boys, no fighting 

Here are a few random ones of my boys


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

@sarahecp those are gorgeous photos of the boys  
@smoking guns they are gorgeous photos of Gunter 

Civ xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> @sarahecp those are gorgeous photos of the boys
> @smoking guns they are gorgeous photos of Gunter
> 
> Civ xx


Thanks hun @vivien


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great photos! What a good idea for a thread.

@smoking guns I love all Gunter photos but that last one is great, it would have been even better if he'd had his koi carp outfit on!

@vivien I've a game on my iPad that Tilda goes mad for. It's so funny to watch

@sarahecp I love that last one of Roman!

Matilda grew an extra leg yesterday










And Rodney decided to get in the bath & have a good shout about it


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

What beautiful kitties xxxx heres my contribution x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm loving these photos! LOL!!! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's another then might as well join in! LOL!!!

I really should have only eaten half a tin!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Matrod said:


> Great photos! What a good idea for a thread.
> 
> @smoking guns I love all Gunter photos but that last one is great, it would have been even better if he'd had his koi carp outfit on!
> 
> ...


Oh bless her, she is gorgeous x


Soozi said:


> Here's another then might as well join in! LOL!!!
> 
> I really should have only eaten half a tin!
> 
> View attachment 236953


Bless her Liddy looks well and truly chilled out x



Jeano1471 said:


> What beautiful kitties xxxx heres my contribution x
> View attachment 236950
> View attachment 236951


Oh my soooo cute x


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

I love everybody's kitties!!!! I'm going to join in...









If it fits, I sits!









Sitting pretty


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm loving all of them lol I love the extra leg deep down


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

This is an oldie but goodie, Mika's Octopussy impression!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manfred relaxing whilst the tennis is on!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Manfred relaxing whilst the tennis is on!


Oooh you should have saved that one for the new photo comp


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sitting pretty...










2seconds later...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Such gorgeous photos, all of them, I love Gunter's expressive face.
Here's a few of my monkeys

_"Can't be bothered to go indoors for a drink"









"Really must get my nails cut"









Cat in a hat









"I feel a yawn coming on"








_


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Here's another then might as well join in! LOL!!!
> 
> I really should have only eaten half a tin!
> 
> View attachment 236953


Hahaha I love this!! Liddy looks like she's had a night on the tiles!!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love the last picture of Gunter!

Sarahecp .. Have you stolen my Beanie??









Whisper found it funny!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Loving all these photos  



wind1 said:


> Love the last picture of Gunter!
> 
> Sarahecp .. Have you stolen my Beanie??
> View attachment 236974
> ...


  Seb and Beanie really are alike


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lovely pics all! Here are a couple of random ones of my two. Milo and his magnificent whiskers posing on his cushion, and Suki on my lap.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Few random pics  haven't got many on this pad  not good camera. pr


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving this thread!

Looking gorgeous






I'm a bridesmaid for my big bro in a couple of weeks, Annelis has taken a shine to my shoes!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What is it that cats like about shoes? Milo has got a thing about slippers especially, he likes to sleep on them!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> What is it that cats like about shoes? Milo has got a thing about slippers especially, he likes to sleep on them!


 No idea! Orphelia likes to stick her arms in shoes too lol! I think they like if they're a bit whiffy! These are brand new so no idea!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a great thread thank you for starting it @smoking guns seeing all these photos of all these beautiful fur babies 

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mischief after projectile vomiting goats milk Friday night. 









Poorly kitty wanted a cuddle , the only time we get one is when he's poorly .


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my he is just gorgeous  the heat may have made him sick Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

vivien said:


> Oh my he is just gorgeous  the heat may have made him sick Hun
> 
> Viv xx


NaH! it was definitely the goats milk


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

idris said:


> NaH! it was definitely the goats milk


Ewwwwwww poor little mite x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brilliant idea for a thread SG!! Will have to see if I can root any more out.

But for now a bit of rough and tumble from the little ones (Grace and Little H)





















!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A friend sent me this pic this morning didn't know where to post it so here's just a good a place as any! Really made me laugh!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Really lovely photos of your beautiful cats, thanks for sharing everyone  

Nanny bought the boys a paddling pool and some Aquabots on Sunday, Frank prefers to sit under his bush and watch from afar, Seb will have a little glance every now and then but Roman is mesmerised, He's happy to sit and watch for hours and also catch the fish, put them on the grass and shout when he's caught one


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh that is so lovely @sarahecp. And I'm glad I'm not the only one who's parents are called Nanny and Grandad! :Hilarious Is that why Roman was wet in his previous picture?x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ali71 said:


> Oh that is so lovely @sarahecp. And I'm glad I'm not the only one who's parents are called Nanny and Grandad! :Hilarious Is that why Roman was wet in his previous picture?x


My mum sends the boys birthday and Christmas cards from Nanny and always gets me cards and pressies from them too 

That photo was taken a few months ago after he had a bath  he enjoys a bath but hates being towel dried and groomed


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Lovely photos Sarah  they love their pool and aquabots 

Viv xx


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's one...the top photo is Neville at 12 weeks, the bottom is at 22 weeks...look how much he's grown! The tiny little tail:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Milo's offering tonight...see, he loves slippers!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A couple more recent ones.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

No one will call me a boy now :Kiss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

My two sleeping sweetly tonight (1 hour later the aged pair were hurtling around)


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

not so little H looks comfy on that blanket , bless !


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Holly is such a little starlet, you can tell she knows how to get her best angle!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matrod said:


> My two sleeping sweetly tonight (1 hour later the aged pair were hurtling around)
> 
> View attachment 237128
> View attachment 237129


Love that first pic with the tongue just peeping out


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally comfortable sweetie? Lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Favourite sleeping position.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ambush


----------



## Andyreww (Feb 17, 2015)

The photos on here are great!  so nice to see. I take sooo many of Prynn hahaha. Here are a select handful! I swear she doesn't just sleep/sit around 24/7 but I just love these photos hahaha. She's actually a big hyper bundle of playfulness!



























Shleepy shleepy! She looooves her hammock so much.








About as much as she loves a snooze on daddy's shoulder :3 aww









Spot the cat!


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

For all you cat lovers on a Saturday haha...feel free to steal  x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Me and my dad


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

My Carlton helping to feed the kitten


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not so Little H.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck today little H. @huckybuck xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

They may not snuggle, and Orphelia knows very well how to wind her Mother up, but there's no denying they adore each other


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I present to you... my pet lion.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Gunter looks fab


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> I present to you... my pet lion.


Aww just look at him - now you need a ROAR!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just love Gunter' face :Cat


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> I present to you... my pet lion.


Gunter looks AMAZING! I love him


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

This is Princes baby brother! So alike haha x


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Pity the roses are past their best, but I do love this photo taken by my son.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Mum to Missy said:


> Pity the roses are past their best, but I do love this photo taken by my son.
> View attachment 238018


Lovely Gus... We have been missing you and your beautiful babes M2M xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Lovely Gus... We have been missing you and your beautiful babes M2M xx


Thank you OR  I've been having trouble staying logged on, every time I tried to post anything it logged me out, but my son has now had a fiddle with my laptop and hopefully he's fixed the problem.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Then of course I also have this problem with the internet


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Even a bow tie couldn't make this dignified.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> Even a bow tie couldn't make this dignified.


That's an amazing photo, Gunter is so expressive & that tummy is SO fluffy. I love the bow tie!


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Poor Hedgie in her cone of shame.. But not to worry she had some dermatitis around her fluffy toes which is already better


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Well he definitely eats flies.

Edit: very sorry this is humongous!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> Well he definitely eats flies.
> 
> Edit: very sorry this is humongous!


 Oh god, I'm going to burst! His face is hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> Well he definitely eats flies.
> 
> Edit: very sorry this is humongous!


Absolutely love Gunter!! It suits him perfectly…and the more humungous the better in my eyes. Gracie wants to know if he'll be her date at the next party?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww 


sarahecp said:


> View attachment 239117
> 
> View attachment 239115
> 
> View attachment 239118


Look at Roman in the sink xxxxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Just love Roman in the sink lol he couldn't have chosen a less comfy spot.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Love all those photos.

Here's one I didn't use for the photo competition


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Absolutely love Gunter!! It suits him perfectly…and the more humungous the better in my eyes. Gracie wants to know if he'll be her date at the next party?


Gunter would _love_ to be Gracie's date! He's already on the lookout for a tux and will have a corsage at the ready.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

"Hey, Milo! Move over, there's room for two!"









"Nothing beats a cuddle with my sister"


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So many great pictures on this thread - @Charity that picture of Topper is priceless! Love Spiderman  and chuckling at Ro in the sink


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Photos are amazing! really put a big grin on my face!!!  xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

:Hilarious Rodney! Have some decency! Lol x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Cerijoanne said:


> :Hilarious Rodney! Have some decency! Lol x


Not Rodney, he's very open about everything!


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Can't believe my oldest girl Yoko wanted to get involved in play time last night!







This midnight and they're looking at me like "mum, why you stopping! We aren't tired yet! "


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A couple of random photos of my girlies :Cat


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Matrod said:


> View attachment 239243


Haha I love it! Not a care in the world! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> A couple of random photos of my girlies :Cat
> View attachment 239246
> View attachment 239247
> View attachment 239248


That first photo is lovely @lymorelynn can tell they're so happy :Happy:Cat:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

loroll1991 said:


> That first photo is lovely @lymorelynn can tell they're so happy :Happy:Cat:Cat


only when they're asleep  - they do love each really but Gracie is a little monkey and loves to stalk MiMi and pounce on her


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh they're all beautiful! Love this thread I do


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

"Wait, what do you mean I have to let Millie have one?"









Millie: "Mum, please! I want one :-("
Milo: "GOSH, fine!" *humph*


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you guys know that valerian smells like feet?! I did not. I do now.









How high can you jump? Oh, this high.









Majestic!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@smoking guns valerian is banned in this house, it makes me gag :Vomit :Vomit I feel so mean because the boys love it 

Great photos of Gunter


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

smoking guns said:


> Did you guys know that valerian smells like feet?! I did not. I do now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For such a stunning cat Gunter can sure pull some funny faces!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hoping to be in the Dressage at the next Olympics









Say "Aaaaah"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My Siamese twins :Cat


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly looking cute


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 239844
> 
> My Siamese twins :Cat


Aww they're like ying & yang!

So happy to have my mousey!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Binx is on spider patrol because mummy doesn't like them.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Me again, but I just had to share these









All of my babies in two photo's


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That'll keep 'em busy for a while


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Charity said:


> That'll keep 'em busy for a while


They could honestly sit there for hours!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

She looks so good in desert camo:








Once again she claimed my pants.


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Had to share these pics of Princess Lola snuggling her comfort blankie. 
xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just some sleepy fluff


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

"Citruspips, post: 1064260882, member: 1283510"]Just some sleepy fluff 
View attachment 240134
[/QUOTE]

awwwww loving your snoozing fluff x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

He's getting fluffier and fluffier .


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Soooo cuddly and very handsome


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Can anyone make out a cat in this ball of fluff? :Happy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Rodney about to have a sneeze. He sneezes just like a human, the first time he did it I was terrified thinking someone had broken in


----------



## JessicaMoir (Jul 18, 2015)

Seeing them curled up likes this makes me really glad we decided on two


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> He's getting fluffier and fluffier .
> View attachment 240895


 He's looking amazing! He's going to have such an impressive adult winter coat!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Susan M said:


> He's looking amazing! He's going to have such an impressive adult winter coat!


He is I think.  I'm dreading his first shed tho next spring lol
I'm loving the addition of belle to your signature line she's so petty.​


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> He is I think.  I'm dreading his first shed tho next spring lol
> I'm loving the addition of belle to your signature line she's so petty.​


 Well, I hear semi longhairs aren't too bad for the dreaded moult as it comes out in clumps not fine hairs apparently, so you might be alright!
Thank you! She's growing into such a stunner, I'm very lucky!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So I didn't know where to post but hopefully here is OK , been under a big black cloud today (not a literal weather one ) @Erenya this poster and your so thoughtful gift lift me when not much else can xx thankyou


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunbathing in the garden ☀


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Trade was slow for the veg stall at Arundel Castle...


----------



## JessicaMoir (Jul 18, 2015)

My OH likes to send me pictures to cheer me up at work and I simply love this one he sent this morning. Chilling in the morning sun


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Heres a few new Lola pics x


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Me and my little boy are chilling watching Tomas the tank engine, Link is having a lovely snuze behind us on the back of the couch. Love these fluffs, they are so relaxed around my jumpy nearly 3 year old!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Harvey doesn't think much of football on TV


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I took this morning while trying to use the mirror to dry my hair


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> View attachment 242487
> 
> 
> I took this morning while trying to use the mirror to dry my hair


Charming!!!!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Beautiful Potter


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

slartibartfast said:


> Beautiful Potter


Ah Potter, handsome as always


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Potter you're looking very gorgeous today! :Kiss xxx


----------



## JessicaMoir (Jul 18, 2015)

Meow. Excuse Oli's pajamas


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

There were 3 on the bed and the little one said...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww so relaxed! Thanks for the lovely photos Sarah! sooooooo sweeeet!!!!:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Love to see all 3 boys together @sarah xxx


----------



## bryan milwood (Aug 27, 2015)

Tell me what you think?


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Toby mid yawn


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Evie has arrived!










Will post her own thread when she stops hiding under the sofa lol. So far intros have been fine, she is a bit timid at the moment but she already trusts us and allows lots of stroking. Gunter just wants to be friends!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> Evie has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, she's so beautiful! Glad Gunter wants to be friends, looking forward to more photos :Cat


----------



## JessicaMoir (Jul 18, 2015)

Mia seems to think the laptop is a heated bed designed just for her!


----------



## aslird (Jul 28, 2015)

Sleepy time for Yennefer


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Morph and Panda have taken to lying in the second bed on the cat tree and have a peek down at what their daddy is eating, I haven't caught them on camera yet, but Panda was happy enough to give a demonstration before napping (it's hard work waking momma and daddy up at 5 am).


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I was blessed this morning, Luna actually chose to come for cuddles :Happy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Rodney having half a sunbathe


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Loving these photos, I completely missed this thread


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

It's Monday, not blue Monday, I hope. But we have breakfast of champions!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Two hairballs In two days will tucker even the most active kitten out.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

@idris I think Mischief should just come and live with me...

Gunter says he will even share his bumblebee.



















... Maybe.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Very tired









Those lovely feet


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Potter hiding in his toys:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Few pictures of my Ernie.....

Getting big now


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

So today it's miserable and pouring with rain and there was a lump in my bed


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops went a bit wild trying to change the sizes


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> So today it's miserable and pouring with rain and there was a lump in my bed
> View attachment 243045
> View attachment 243046


AW PANCAKE CAT

I love when cats squash themselves hahaha. Gunter has as habit of spatchcocking himself just generally...


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly being Molly !


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> So today it's miserable and pouring with rain and there was a lump in my bed
> View attachment 243045
> View attachment 243046


Hahaha oh my!!! Cutest photo ever! Looks so comfy


----------



## aslird (Jul 28, 2015)

A couple of random photos of Yennefer.

I'm sleepy, stop taking my photo.









Yes, what do you want, slave?









Just chilling with my mouse.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Lazy Days beds a hit after they realised how comfy they are!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww @smoking guns . What still not two cats on one bed. How close is it to that btw.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

idris said:


> Aww @smoking guns . What still not two cats on one bed. How close is it to that btw.


Not that close haha. He has decided she is here to play with him and he has gotten a bit braver so likes to prod her and run away. She gets irritated (as you would) and sometimes bats and/or hisses at him. Usually he deserves it though, and I think if I was a cat I would've probably scratched him by now...


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

smoking guns said:


> Not that close haha. He has decided she is here to play with him and he has gotten a bit braver so likes to prod her and run away. She gets irritated (as you would) and sometimes bats and/or hisses at him. Usually he deserves it though, and I think if I was a cat I would've probably scratched him by now...


Awww it's cos he likes her, cat equivalent of pulling her pigtails!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Lazy Wednesday


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy would not give up his cardboard box, he's had this for months, so we decided to furnish it for him.


----------



## Debzfin (Mar 25, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for everyone to post photos of their kitties that they don't feel warrant their own threads. I often take pictures but feel like I'd be wasting a whole thread to post just those lol, especially as they generally have no theme nor special occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these photos! Your boy is gorgeous - very like my Maisie who I rescued last year. What breed is he? I've always just thought Maisie was a long hair domestic.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Few pictures of my Ernie.....
> 
> Getting big now


Awww only just saw this! He's so big and fluffy!


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Awww it's cos he likes her, cat equivalent of pulling her pigtails!


Yep pretty much! He's a little snot, that's what he is. Although not sure if Evie knows that he is still a kitten, since he is already bigger than her! Last weigh in, Gunter was 4.8kg and that was a few months ago, so he's probably at least 5kg now... Took Evie to the wet for a general check, she came in at 3.7kg!!! Sooo small lol.



Debzfin said:


> I love these photos! Your boy is gorgeous - very like my Maisie who I rescued last year. What breed is he? I've always just thought Maisie was a long hair domestic.


Aw thank you! Gunter is a Norwegian Forest Cat.  Maisie probably is a LH domestic, but may have some pedigree blood somewhere in there.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Awww only just saw this! He's so big and fluffy!


reckon he will be even bigger on Saturday. His coat is huge!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> reckon he will be even bigger on Saturday. His coat is huge!


He will have done! There were times it was only a week between times seeing Belle and they looked massive! 
So fluffy, his coat is very impressive already!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> So fluffy, his coat is very impressive already!


thank you  looking forward to brushing him- I know that's really sad!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> thank you  looking forward to brushing him- I know that's really sad!


Aww that's not sad, I bet it's quite relaxing brushing a cat that enjoys it!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Aww that's not sad, I bet it's quite relaxing brushing a cat that enjoys it!


it is! My very first mog that i had as an adult loved being brushed. I could do whatever I wanted with her and she would just lay there purring.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> it is! My very first mog that i had as an adult loved being brushed. I could do whatever I wanted with her and she would just lay there purring.


Awww that's adorable!


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

jess. .. just becauseshe's cute


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jem121 said:


> View attachment 244077
> jess. .. just becauseshe's cute


Cute she certainly is


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice grin!









Little model


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love Gunter, he is such a clown.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Theo enjoying a lazy Sunday


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mischief on his new lounge cat tree


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Intently watching a dripping tap in the bath for ages .


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Mini man is feeling tired today


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Big girlie is tired as well


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Three nosy boys


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

As I am always posting pics of Popcorn doing the same thing I decided to post a pic of her cousin Snowy! Snowy is 2 and only a few weeks younger than Popcorn but is much more placid and with my nieces very much use to being lumped around and dressed up! Here she decided to be the star of my nieces Frozen themed puppet show!!!


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

My brother, my ar$e:


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Rodney & his extendable leg. Oh and his new cat scratch which he loves!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Luna Bear helping with the washing up.


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Had to add a few new Lola pics xxx 
















Tunnel of doom!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The view from my windscreen as I left to go shopping this morning - 'Where are you going Mummy? Don't forget to bring me something nice.'









And a little round Gracie tummy - cooking her kittens in the morning sunshine. (4 weeks to go)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 246802
> 
> The view from my windscreen as I left to go shopping this morning - 'Where are you going Mummy? Don't forget to bring me something nice.'
> 
> ...


Aww I can't believe Gracie is ready to have babies already!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She'll be 16 months old by the time she has the babies so a late developer by Siamese standards  She is quite petite though - Flossie is nearly as big as her and she's only 6 months old


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's a couple of my Milo-boy.....the first one he is surveying his kingdom (the kitchen) and taking charge of the fridge, the second he's just sun-puddling


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Mystique and her chicken stomachs


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, as I'm new here I thought I'd use this thread to introduce my moggy.
This is Perry


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Meerkat mode


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love Perry's little moustache @Elsiebea :Cat He and Whiskey are both gorgeous :Cat


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww Perry and Whiskey are lovely, like @lymorelynn says, cute little 'tache!!


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Aww thanks @Ali71 and @lymorelynn that's very kind. Perry is my first ever owned cat - I adopted him from the Cats Protection. All my previous cats found me - He is huge. Great big face and large paws. Whiskey is tiny in comparison but now at a healthy weight of 4kg


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What some beautiful b/w cats but then I'm biased


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Potter loves his Swearing Bear


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

If the box fits, the cat sits!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wolf, getting in the bliddy way as usual


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

jess91 said:


> Wolf, getting in the bliddy way as usual
> 
> View attachment 247397


That belly is asking for soooo many kisses!!!! :Shamefullyembarrased:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Joyful


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

A bit of a bad quality photo, but just look at these pink paw pads!! roolroolrool


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Just a few

Ernie playing with my son's toolkit






























Learning to share with Daisy


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Had to share. Ern's been here 12 weeks now I think and they are getting more and more comfortable in each other's company (read Daisy isn't being cantankerous)
The sofa arm is 'her' spot and the back of the sofa is Ern's. To get them sharing the same sofa is a huge achievement


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so sweet, love the way Ern looks as if he is copying Daisy


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Here are a few of my gang...

For no particular reason other than I haven't posted a photo in a while!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Novi is so big now @LizzieandLoca


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think they are all sitting about waiting for Christmas


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I know @daisysmama - she's not my little baby anymore! She's still tiny compared to the other two chunks though... And she is still very much a kitten in spirit!


----------



## Cycling Jane (Nov 2, 2015)

Lovely photos. I have to show Mams Sid off..









Sorry it went a bit wrong, blame the iPad.

Photos I took before April and Mam went into the home. His favourite spot the greenhouse but it got overgrown with a grape vine so he stopped going in it this summer. The photo of him in it there was 2014.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Aww he's lovely @Cycling Jane x


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Coordinated sleeping positions


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol brilliant @S.crane thanks for sharing your mirror kits pics


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

smoking guns said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for everyone to post photos of their kitties that they don't feel warrant their own threads. I often take pictures but feel like I'd be wasting a whole thread to post just those lol, especially as they generally have no theme nor special occasion.
> 
> Hot weather + hard play = a panting catdog?
> 
> ...


LOVE those bunny feet!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Started "liking" but a quick glance ahead alerted me to the fact that I would rapidly end up with Repetitive Strain Injury so I've stopped - but everyone - consider yourself "liked"!


----------



## Cycling Jane (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree Lostbear about the like I'd like to be able to press thank you. I've been thinking as well, Sid seems to always be outside on photos I joke that he's a bit of a tramp but he did go inside alot as well, Mam just let him do as he pleased. I could never understand the greenhouse, it would be off the scale of temperature in there and he'd be in there, I suppose I just have happy memories of him and it's nice to see cats looked after on here after the way he was next to Mams, Jane X


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cycling Jane said:


> I agree Lostbear about the like I'd like to be able to press thank you. I've been thinking as well, Sid seems to always be outside on photos I joke that he's a bit of a tramp but he did go inside alot as well, Mam just let him do as he pleased. I could never understand the greenhouse, it would be off the scale of temperature in there and he'd be in there, I suppose I just have happy memories of him and it's nice to see cats looked after on here after the way he was next to Mams, Jane X


Yes - I really miss the "thank you" button.

Hope Sid is doing well with his new Mam and Dad.


----------



## Cycling Jane (Nov 2, 2015)

lostbear said:


> Yes - I really miss the "thank you" button.
> 
> Hope Sid is doing well with his new Mam and Dad.


Aww, he will of gone to the vets Friday. I bought a cat Christmas card to send to them both and Sid. I wait for the lady to text or send a pic as he's her pet now and don't want to bug her and I trust her no horrid gut feeling. I reckon six months time he's un recognisable the way he sounds like he's eating so much, he's probably content now. Jane X


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Luna taking it easy..


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Lazy day in bed:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

One day I will find a bed that fits them....


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

bear and ginger nut cuddled upon yet another box ....


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I love it when you can get a photo with a cat sticking its tongue out!!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Jackie C said:


> I love it when you can get a photo with a cat sticking its tongue out!!


That's Mae
Black cat is Simba
Black & white is Nala. (Ninja cat)
Tabby cat is Katie


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Lovely blue cream tortie


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Just quickly popping in to say hi!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

I always have my camera/phone at hand


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Pic of Jango at bed time


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

This is Lloyd, a good friend of mine is a member of his staff. He's a bit dim, but he's very sweet and lives with his brother, Harry. Harry is quite laid back, but Lloyd is a little more anxious about life. But they're both as daft as brushes, TBH.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Amin said:


> I always have my camera/phone at hand


Love Ginger, with his tongue sticking out!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

smoking guns said:


> Just quickly popping in to say hi!
> View attachment 266624


I've missed seeing these two! We need to see more of them


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I got up this morning to get a drink then went back to bed to find my sleeping spot has been taken its a good thing I put the light on or I might ofsquished him .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The workmen are in and the girls are not happy. Grace hid in the utility and Holly in a storage basket!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> The workmen are in and the girls are not happy. Grace hid in the utility and Holly in a storage basket!!
> 
> View attachment 273715
> View attachment 273716


Oh dear, it shows


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

This was a little while ago!

Maya doing her yawn....









And this is Saga, my little godcat: who finally had enough of going through my luggage.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little H saying the sausages were nothing to do with him!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 273717
> Little H saying the sausages were nothing to do with him!!!
> 
> View attachment 273717


It wasn't me mum!! Such a picture of innocence :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe playing monopoly and on the laptop (literally)


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just took this ...takes red eye problems to a whole new level


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Supervising the ironing









Looking grown up


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Just took this ...takes red eye problems to a whole new level
> View attachment 273901


I knew aliens existed - cats from outer space lol!!!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Dexter. failing to fit in a normal sized cat bed. #Mainecoonproblems








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Bear as Guard cat








He hasn't yet grasped the concept of sleeping on something,not across it.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Tabatha eight months apart and in her igloo.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Flint says hello everyone!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 274131
> 
> Flint says hello everyone!


Oh ringypie lol!!!


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Loki has finally convinced ginger nut he's not too bad for a dog, bear however is still unconvinced.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

New slippers?


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

S.crane said:


> Loki has finally convinced ginger nut he's not too bad for a dog, bear however is still unconvinced.
> View attachment 274430


thats is a real lets be friends look so sweet


----------



## Andyreww (Feb 17, 2015)

I posted in this thread before, but that was over a year ago, before I had Nahla  so here are some more, including Nahla! 

In order: Nahla tangled in a toy; Oohhh water; Sitting like an old man on my lap; High on catnip and rolling around with Prynn; Double-cat cuddle and a Prynn tongue


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Got in from work yesterday evening. Tabatha often rolls over with joy on the path when I come home. Thought it was her until I got a closer look. It wasn't her! Managed to catch a photo of this cat before he or she ran off!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

KittenKong said:


> Got in from work yesterday evening. Tabatha often rolls over with joy on the path when I come home. Thought it was her until I got a closer look. It wasn't her! Managed to catch a photo of this cat before he or she ran off!
> View attachment 275222


No photos I'm afraid, but I've got two kittens that have been visiting my garden this week. Tonight I had six cats in my garden :Happy (not a crazy cat lady at all!)


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's one of my visiting kittens :Happy


----------

